# Vikings vs. Packers Take Two



## HUNTNFISHND

Come on guys, it's Vikings/Packers week! Where are all the slams, jabs, jokes, etc.

I guess I will start us off, looks like another win for the vikes, can you say three in a row, winning streak!! oke:

:beer:


----------



## Shu

What, another bye week for the Vikes?

Vikes win a close one 24-21


----------



## djleye

It shows you what a sad state these two teams are in when no one gets fired up for a Monday night tilt!!!! :eyeroll: I honestly hope the vikings lose a bunch more games so they get a better draft pick for their new coach!!!! :wink:


----------



## KEN W

In this game....turnovers means everythng....

B Johnson doesn't turn the ball over.....Farve does....

Vikes 17 Packers 14


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Vikes win 2 road games in a row? I don't think so. I think they come back to being road woosies in the elements of Lambeau. Besides this is the Madden/Favre love affair week. Who can stop da packers? Gosh i luv da packers, Brett Farve is 90 and 0 when it's 30 deg. or colder don't ya know der' hey.

Pack 24
vikes 7
uke:


----------



## buckseye

> Come on guys, it's Vikings/Packers week! Where are all the slams, jabs, jokes, etc


You wrote that wrong it's Packers/ Vikings week! The most distinguished must come first... :lol:


----------



## djleye

Read this morning that the all time series is tied at 44-44-1. This is a tie breaker. What are the temp forecasts for this evening at Lambeau???


----------



## Ron Gilmore

30 Degrees and flurries with a 10-20 mph wind at kick off! I do not care if the Vikes make the playoffs or if they win another game other than this one!

It would be nice to remember that Brett's last game against the Vikes ended in a Packer loss!!!! Both teams are hard to watch, Farve is a shadow of what he was and is playing with a depleted offensive team. The Vikes while having won on the road cannot count on a Punt,Kickoff and INT return for TD's to win. Moore or Bennett are going to have to carry the ball tonight effectively.

Goldy or whatever his name is will face his first cold game in the Pro's. He is fumble prone! Sharper will have a TD from a fumble recovery or INT, but the Vikes will still need to score a couple offensive TD's to win! I think this will happen as Johnson dinks them to death underneath in front of the linebackers and Cornerbacks. Robinson will have a big gainer early making them play cover two the rest of the game. Leaving the middle open for Wiggins. Bennett will bust a couple for about 40 yards and a possible TD, giving the Packer defense fits like they use to when Moss was here.

I think the 3 1/2 point spread in favor of the Pack is the lowest I remember. The people setting them are more right than wrong. Vikes win by 4 with Brett throwing a INT with less than 30 seconds left in the game from his 25 yard line. He will keep them in the game, but he will not carry them to victory!

Atlanta thought Goldy or whatever his name is was a fluke, the Vikes will not make the same mistake. Most times new RB do well, it is the unknown factor. He is no longer an unknown. Driver will get some catches but he will be a non factor also!

This should get some juices flowing!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> Atlanta thought Goldy or whatever his name is was a fluke, the Vikes will not make the same mistake.


Samkon Gado, not goldy. :roll: :lol:


----------



## KEN W

Will we see this again tonight?....Gets old after awhile.


----------



## Shu

Nice Ken!!! :lol: :lol:

the love fest will no doubt continue tonight


----------



## Goldy's Pal

:rollin: :rollin: Yeah real old, their love affair is sickening before the game even starts. I might expect this typical Madden quote... uke: "Yeah, and when you talk about the packers you have to start with Brett Favre." uke:

Keeping track of how many times Madden talkes about Favre is like counting the signs on your way to wall drug.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Press Release

Apparently the cheese is old and moldy, Wisconsin officials are warning everyone not to eat the cheese. Evidently it has been infected with crappy play. 2-8, be proud packer fans. Now we just wait till somebody brings up a championship they won a decade ago.


----------



## Dan Bueide

Ken and Shu win the soothsayer awards.

Ken, that's just spooky, very spooky (one INT from perfect).

Queens Win!!!


----------



## deafishunt

:beer: GO VIKING!! Keep win I bet ya'all. Johnson won in three rows. I knew Viking and Green Bay game to rematch, they were hot game on each year. It was good game, more exited who will win during tie score in 4th quarter. They are good job and fought to want winner. I hope Viking come back to enter playoff. Whose know.....


----------



## spoiler92

Vikings pull it out with last second field goal again!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## KEN W

Well the "kneel before the Bret Farve shrine" wasn't to bad until ABC realized they had a special piece on how great Farve is that they hadn't played yet.So we saw it at the 2 minute warning with the Vikings driving for the winning score....how sad is that????? :bs:

Great win....Vikes take both regular season games.

It turns my stomach that Vikes fans will have to root for the Packers when they play the Bears twice.... :bart:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I really enjoy watching the Vikings when they have a decent secondary. That garbage they had the previous 8 years got old.

The O-line played well and it made the difference.

I get nervous every time Brad Johnson throws the football. It's like he's throwing the shotput....and it takes 5 seconds to get to the receiver. 8)

Gotta love the W.


----------



## KEN W




----------



## Dan Bueide

I don't mind the Favre love fests. IMHO, he is the greatest quarterback of my era. He has accomplished more with less talent and less coaching than any other QB I can think of. The guy is selfless, a warrior and a first-class act, three attributes that are rare in and of themselves in pro sports today, say nothing about in combination. The game will be the worse without him.

Now the way Madden and Michaels yawned their way through the last 2 minutes and the post game, that was kind of weird. But, the Queens haven't done much (on or off the field) in the last several years to command much admiration either...

At 2-8, GO PACK GO (against 'Da Baresz)


----------



## djleye

Where is Remmi and I when you want to rub something like this in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Madison

O-line defiantley opened the holes for the little guy Mewelde.. He did great over 100+ yds. How many games has it been since a RB ran for 100+ in one game this year??

Very nice to see the Pack go down!


----------



## DeltaBoy

I still don't understand why Brad Johnson was wearing gloves during the game? He had so many bad throws and it appears the gloves were a problem.

The O-line needs to open the gaps a bit if they want to improve the run game. It's common sense...


----------



## KEN W

Dan....I agree,the Vikes/Packer games won't be the same without Bret Farve.But is he better than Joe Montana,John Elway or Dan Marino??Of those 4 I would take Montana.....

And by the end of his career....Peyton Manning could be the best all-time.


----------



## Bore.224

If the Vikes can keep that running game going you guys can kiss that first round 1st pick goodbye. Still 6 games to go maybe 8-8 will buy a playoff shot??? 8)


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> If the Vikes can keep that running game going you guys can kiss that first round 1st pick goodbye.


They probably would have drafted a #15 calibur in the #1 slot anyway so what's the difference? :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

djleye said:


> Where is Remmi and I when you want to rub something like this in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I am here with my tail between my legs! My wifes grand father is a die-hard queens fan and has been rubbing it in non-stop. He even tracked my work email down to send me some lashings!

I really miss watching the Pack in the playoffs..........but be ready next year! WE WILL HAVE REGGIE BUSH !!!!!! The pack is almost officially on the draft clock! uke:


----------



## DeltaBoy

Goldy's Pal said:


> They probably would have drafted a #15 calibur in the #1 slot anyway so what's the difference?


Or they would have missed the draft pick...


----------



## tang

Those of us that root for Packers are having a very bad year and the future doesn't look very bright. Things are so low this year the weather and Lambeau Field can't even help the Packers.

As a Packer fan I am also tired of the Brett and John love affair on Monday Night Football, you see football is a team sport and old Brett doesn't have the team to support him this year which means that Brett tries to do it all. Brett hasn't been to successful with his "one man show".


----------

